# Stream Aufzeichnen



## metalgear (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

kennt einer von Euch ein Tool, mit dem es mir möglich ist, Videostreams (z.B. *.nsv)aufzuzeichnen? Fraps hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt - zu schlechte Qualität und zu großer Dateiumfang. Ich such etwas wesentlich "besseres".

 

Grüße und danke schonmal 

metalgear


----------



## chmee (15. Juli 2005)

Videofrage im Audiobereich ?

Streamweaver ?

mfg chmee


----------



## hyprÞrclaim (22. Juli 2005)

Videolan VLC player

kann (fast) alles abspielen und hat einen frei codierbaren stream ausgang (auch für filestream)


----------

